# ממשיך



## Konstantinos

How is the singular female present of the verb continue? ממשיךה?

Google translate says that this means attraction and http://www.morfix.co.il does not have this word. Only the male edition: ממשיך


----------



## arielipi

ך is end version of כ and is only written that way when its at end of a word.
ממשיך is continue (male)
ממשיכה is continue (female)
משיכה is (sexual/gravitational mostly) attraction


----------



## Konstantinos

Wow, thank I had forgotten that ך is end version of כ...


----------



## arielipi

these letters have end version
כ ך 
מ ם M
נ ן N
פ ף p/f
צ ץ ts/tz


----------



## Konstantinos

Thank you. In Greek, we have only one letter which has different end version: Sigma: σ - ς


----------



## arielipi

Ah, sigma, the permutation letter, one that makes hell.


----------



## Albert Schlef

‎ ממשיך means "continue*s*" (or "extends", "goes on", "proceeds", "hasn't ended"), not "continue".

For example: "the story continues" (הסיפור ממשיך); "he continues the story" (הוא ממשיך את הסיפור).

Note that here the female form has the "ה" suffix, in contrast to the "ת" suffix you saw in your previous case (לומד/לומדת).

As for google: if you have a typo, as you did, it gives you a skewed translation.

On the other hand, מוֹשֵׁך (or מושכת, for female) means "pulls", "attracts". It also means "attractive" (because the present form also serves as noun/adjective).

 If you type מושך or ממשיך into Morfix you'll see that it shows beside these words only the noun/adjective meaning. It also shows you the past forms of these words (מָשַׁךְ and הִמְשִׁיךְ) and shows *there* the "verb-ish" meaning.

 Note that the English words "attractive" and "continues" have nothing in common. In Hebrew they share the same root because of the shared meaning: continues -> extends -> lengthens -> pulls -> attracts. The word מֶשֶׁךְ (noun) means length/duration. The common to all these words is some imaginary thread/rope.


----------



## k8an

Albert Schlef said:


> ‎ ממשיך means "continue*s*" (or "extends", "goes on", "proceeds", "hasn't ended"), not "continue".
> 
> For example: "the story continues" (הסיפור ממשיך); "he continues the story" (הוא ממשיך את הסיפור).



Unless we're talking about first/second person singular:
אני/אתה ממשיך = I/you continue


----------



## arielipi

Albert Schlef said:


> ‎
> Note that the English words "attractive" and "continues" have nothing in common. In Hebrew they share the same root because of the shared meaning: continues -> extends -> lengthens -> pulls -> attracts. The word מֶשֶׁךְ (noun) means length/duration. The common to all these words is some imaginary thread/rope.


excuse me, but many times there are overlapping roots in hebrew, i dont know the case here if its really the same root or simply overlapping but such claims should be taken after knowledge.


----------



## Drink

arielipi said:


> excuse me, but many times there are overlapping roots in hebrew, i dont know the case here if its really the same root or simply overlapping but such claims should be taken after knowledge.



You are right in general, but Albert is right in this case that they are in fact from the same root and semantically connected. מילון אבן שושן lists מָשַׁךְ and הִמְשִׁיךְ under the same root entry (rather than having two separate root entries with the same root letters). It seems that the original meaning was something like "to drag".


----------

